# My new love.. Angel fish.



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Ooh, the colors of angel fish are really pretty.


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

What type of angel is smoky?


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

stealthypotatoes said:


> What type of angel is smoky?


Satan?

...Sorry, I couldn't resist. Smokey angelfish have a darker back end. 

Nice angels, Snowflake! Do you mind if I draw them?


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I think Smokey is a Smokey angelfish maybe blue but only in the right light does he look really blue. Could be a Pinoy Smokey I am not sure he is from the pet store and I am new to angel fish. Not really new I bred them once but only once and it did not go that well because I did not have the right food for the fry. 

Yes you can draw my fish.


----------



## ced281 (Jul 6, 2012)

Lonnie has some exquisite finnage. =]

That's the type of finnage I select for from my breeding pairs!


----------

